# I busted my nutt!



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello,A little help is needed here,While cleaning the frets on one of my acustic's,I snaped the nut off.Seems it was glued on.any tip's on what kind of glue I should use to remount it?Do I have to sand down the old glue that is still left where the nut was.Any advise ASAP would help alot as I need this axe tonight.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've used carpenter's glue to install nuts on basses. Should be fine for your acoustic. I would very lightly sand off the old glue, but you want to be careful not to remove any material from the nut itself.


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks James,it worked out great!
Aaron


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

With well over 4000 posts between here and that other place, I can safely say you are the first person to take any advice from me.

Glad it worked out.

:smile:


----------

